# New Zealand music



## Eviscerate (Jun 3, 2010)

i'm not really sure what the majority of people here enjoy listening to but i want to throw some new zealand music around because itd never hit your ears if i didn't

shapeshifter


fat freddys drop


salmonella dub


Tim finn


Black Seeds


and flight of the conchords just cos


i hope you enjoy it


----------

